# skinny



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

one of my yellow backs is eating but it seems realy skinny should i be worried :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

I'd be worried. Did you ever get fecals checked?


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

i did not buti plan on sending samples into you very soon.


----------

